# perdium



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Years ago when I was working at a nursing home, there was a medication called perdium that was a laxative used to keep older people regular. I don't know if it is still around or if it is a laxative or a stool softener. The charge nurse swore by it. Anyone ever hear of it?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I used to use Perdiem with senna in it. Worked better than anything (even Zelnorm). But for some reason it was discontinued some years ago. Several of us on the IBS-C bb used it with success. I wish it was still around too especially since zelnorm was taken from us.


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

I was surprised to read Tiss's reply. I think Perdiem is still available in stores. I know it's available online. It's made with psyllium and senna. I took it for about 15 years with lactulose, but then other things started happening, so I stopped taking it.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

It is not sold here in Oklahoma. If it is being sold I would like to know where! There is a perdiem with senna (in a yellow bottle) and perdiem without senna (brown bottle).


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

PerdiemTry here, Tiss.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks!


----------



## bugado (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello, I might be a little late in answering this, but I have used perdium for about 15 to 20 years now and I am still using it...I buy it a Wal Mart. It used to come in little granules but know it is in pill form.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

HI,I just had to respond to this post. I used the Perdium granules for years and years. It was actually recommended to me by my GI doctor. One teaspoon of the brown granules and 1 teaspoon of the yellow granules every night and I was "GOOD TO GO" the next morning. It worked better than anything I have ever taken, but for some reason Novartis stopped making the granules and changed to the pills. The brown Perdium granules were just psyllium fiber and the yellow granules were psyllium fiber with a small dose of senna added for motility. I have tried the new Perdiem pills in the yellow bottle, but the problem is they are just senna capsules with no psyllium added. I never understood why Novartis did this, because they already have Exlax on the market, which is just Senna. Granted the Perdium pills contain a lower dose of senna than Exlax, but it's still senna, just the same.I really wish they would bring back the granules. Absolutely nothing I have tried since these were pulled from the market has worked as well. I have tried taking a psyllium fiber along with one of the Perdium yellow pills to see if it might have the same effect as the original Yellow Perdium granules, but it definitely does not work the same.I have also gone so far as to write to Novartis, asking them to please put the granules back on the market, but got nowhere. I really don't understand why they pulled them. They had to be one of their best selling products, because sometimes I would go to buy them and some stores would be "sold out". I am sure they are not seeing the same sales results with the pills, because I always see the pills on the shelf. They are never sold out. The only thing I can think of, is maybe with the launching of Zelnorm, they felt they no longer need to market Perdium. WHAT A MISTAKE THAT WAS!!!! I'm sure they weren't counting on the FDA pulling Zelnorm off the market. I really wish they would start making the Perdium granules again, because my IBS has definitely gone down hill since I can no longer get them. I did find a simular Product called Fiber Plus, which is make by a company called Yerba Prima. It is a powder formula containing fiber, senna and some other herbs. It works OK, but not as well as the Perdium granules. You can go to YerbaPrima.com and order it directly or do a search and see if a store near you sells it. I buy it at health food store close to wear I work.


----------

